# upgrading my hp pavillion 250 watt psu



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello team im trying to find out how to match up my psu so i can upgrade it. right now i have this exact 1 on this link http://store.ramplus.com/atatred2hpp5.html I dont understand or cant find what connecters im gonna need to come with it? Also i just upgraded my integrated chip with a 7600 GS (256)AGP 8x, this card calls for at least 350 watts and 18-20 amps on the 12volt rail. Now for the catch; i was told on an hp chat my pc could go to 350 watts and should be no problem, Now they also told me there was an upgraded psu for 400 watts, which was confirmed by a supervisor. How ever i need to extend my warranty for them to tell me specs other then 400 watts, i need to know about the amps on that 12 volt rail etc, to make sure im actually getting what i need. This will be my last HP as i run it to the ground for their qualifications for support. hehe. Anyway i do have this new card now so i didnt know if i can get soemthing more specific for it (extra agp connector for agp card)? I have searched for days but like i said these connecters i have now im not sure of because the only place i can find the specs are at that link. I appreciate your time and help? I have an a735w hp pavillion (holiday bundle package) on a pantherlite chasis if more info needed please let me know? Im aware of my dimensions and see i can only increase in the depth(from back of motherboard increasing psu to the front of mb).


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi grassi,

Your model hp has a Asus board in it therefore you can use any stardard atx psu so I would forget about dealing with HP or there supplies.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html

If you read over that and pick a recommend psu you should be ok

Please note: You will have to watch dimensions of the psu you pick and make sure it fits your case the last time I changed one in a HP there was not alot of room, you may have already mentioned that but just making sure


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay thanks im going to read up and figure out i will be back, thank you. wow thats some high tech stuff,lol. I will do my best.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

*help please*

hello im back with a question, lol, as you can see im having a hard time, and been through 2 psu's but i keep getting the wrong ones. I was told i need at least 18-20 amps on a 12 volt rail. Can someone tell me what this link states for specs as it shows 2 12 volt rails, and now im confused. I need that 18 not 16, should i find one with just 1 18-20 amps on a 12 volt rail? what did i get myself into, just when you think you have all the info, they get me...oh and since i have a new AGP card should i be looking for or is there any options on a psu where i can have an extra 4 pin power connector to come straight from psu to my video card? Right now i have to jump in with my cd/dvd or my samsung hardrive(i think thats what it is)?

http://www.affordablesurplus.com/compaq-254475-001-power-supply.asp


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=273506

That one would be perfect for you as long as it fits into the case so check the dimensions

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103942

You should be able to use that its cheaper but I would go with the better one.

You really don't want the one you linked to


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here is the Antec Trio 550 w in stock for the same price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371002
Doby is right, don't go for that compaq PSU.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Matt never checked to make sure it was in stock when I linked to it:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make sure your existing unit is NOT a micro ATX

measure the height, width and length of the psu frame of your existing unit and post them in here. dont worry about super exact measurements to the nearest 1/4 inch will be fine! :wink:


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

wow thanks guys for your help, But i didnt explain myself enough sorry. I have this one 
http://www.power-on.com/atx12v250bt.html
i contacted hp to do this the easy way but i needed to join their warranty program to get specs and tech support to buy their upgraded psu. I did get to find out that this cpu has only been tested with a 400 watt tested psu. So i dont want to try anything over 400? Okay i have done some searchin and found these in the order i like them.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...30&Sku=ULT31839&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG
this one has 8 peripherals, so i can actually come straight out of psu to my new video card, instead of jumping off my dvd/cd power or my samsung hard drive. which i do now.

http://www.affordablesurplus.com/compaq-254475-001-power-supply.asp

im just not sure as far as connectors go if these or atleast my favorite choice has the same connectors as my current psu? Please tell me if my 1st current psu link matches my 1st option for a new psu. (the black one)? As far as dimensions, i can figure that one out thank god.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Your current HP PSU that you linked (best whatever) is a wired to the standard powersupply wiring. I just verified that!

The HP unit you have and linked has the wiring pin out if you hold your mouse over the 20 pin connector / when compared to the standard wiring pattern shown here
http://pinouts.ru/Power/atxpower_pinout.shtml (they match)



this is the unit I would get; if I were in your shoes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104954


or if you are budget restricted

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104953


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...30&Sku=ULT31839&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG

thats the one i want...im not sure i understand you. Are you saying this wont work? whats the difference? go easy please im computer illiterate still. hehehe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the unit you picked out at your last post is HORRIBLE 



there failure rate is skyhigh


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, your 1st link was over 400 thats pushin it, i dont want to try anything that hasnt been tested and 400 is the only wattage tested so your 2nd link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104953

seems to be better but im still not understanding, the reviews here say it had some "cons" as my other one had good reviews, how did you know about failure rates? Also this psu seems to have pci connector i have agp? dont understand that? I do like the 6 peripherals. Im also wanting at least 18-20 amps on the 12 volt rail, so my v-card makers say. so this has 2 +12 volt whats that mean? Will it use the one that says 18amps for my card?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Most of the newer PSU's will all work in your system as long as you have enough room in there to fit it. There is no maximum barrier for a PSU that you can break :grin: Its generally very well to obtain one which is _more _than sufficient for your system specs -- remember upgrades :wink:

The OEM supplies are not a valid choice for you and nether is the Ultra unit which was on for free for 4 months because its so bad. You'll most likely end up losing your system along with a PSU with such products.

Bear in mind your PSU should be of the utmost quality, reliability and known good efficiency. It is the single product that runs everything on your system, so its the most crucial and demanded. It needs to be the "best" possible to run anything under it with stability.

The above Antec 550W and Forton 450W are very good choices for anyone withs such requirements. Antec 650W was on a deal for $60 after rebate which just expired yesterday :sad:

The Antec TP3 550W is on here for $93.15 if that takes your liking: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23050


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The fortron 400 will suit your needs just fine


the PCI express video card power connector is of no use for you & your current system. as you have stated you need AGP.

if your AGP card needs and additional power plug it will be molex.

a power supply only puts out the power they system needs and no more, the easier the PSU's work load the longer it lasts and the better it will run. There are no electrical devices I have seen yet that like to be loaded anywhere near max capacity.

if you want cheaper , look here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104951


in actuality this unit probally suits you the best ****** price & quality of Sparkle is VERY good 

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103515*


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay maybe do you have a little more options for me, With better reviews. I tried searchin those 2 but dont think there that great. From reviews. Does antec make the better quality psu? If you can give me some more options with more detailed specs, i would appreciate it. i would rather have 350-450.
But that 12 volt rail is important to me. Oh i know im a little late but New Egg...im not happy with, I can copy paste your findings to see if there else where. thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can read reviews and customer feedback until your eyes cross. 

Things you must realize, there are far more people that have abused the lower wattage units because they are cheaper to buy.

Example: a computer enthusiast builds a specification that should have included a high quality 550 watt unit, but instead he opts to buy a well known name brand unit (fortron) in 450 watts becasue its 50.00 instead of 100 dollars for the 550 watt unit. When the unit fails who do you think he blames ?????? yeah, not himself for cheating the spec requirement.

You will also need to learn the "game" of interpretaion of PSU reviews. Seldom do they come out and say, unit *XYZ* is junk dont buy it!

instead they will use crafty wording and avoid heaping praise on a unit, does that translate to it being a good unit ? not hardly

now when you read a tech review regarding a high quality "real" work horse unit, you should immediatley see the difference. They will; & rightfully so, baste the unit in praise.

so in summary; it takes a degree of experience and open mindedness to evaluate what they are really saying, without letting our own personal cravings effect our interpretation.
I am often bewildered at how I can read the same review as another poster, and he immediately clinges to any "positive" comments in the review due in large part to the eagerness of cheaper price.


On the Antec topic: 

Antec has good units; antec has mediocre uints. The *Trio~~~ TP3* series is a very good line of units; they have a 430 watt version which would work very well for your box, its not an under $60.00 dollar unit ! but its far better quality and horse power than any we have discussed above.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103942


google searches for reviews on any unit will get you a taste and feel of consumer experience, as well as tech opinions. 


BTW: tigerdirect.com zipzoomfly.com


goodluck


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay im going back to your link here...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104954
I guess really this one is okay. I dont want to go cheap, but 100 dolars for this is too much thats 1/4 of what i paid for this whole set up. Antec i heard was good but cant find any on tigers direct that would be good? Can i have one from Antec preferably from tigers of your choice, high amps on that 12 volt rail please. The above will be my choice if i have no other luck here. thank you, im learning a lot really. JJust takes some questions, had we been talking in person it wouldnt be so difficult. Thanks again.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That has a total of 36 amps on the +12v, so it will be able to run pretty much any card that a 450 w PSU would have enough power for. I think that is a good choice linderman gave you.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first choice

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=273505


second choice:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry no second choice at other sites\


newegg if you want the fortron ??????????? :upset:


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay i will make my choice but last question, i see in your last post your 1st choice it has 3 12 volt rails but there only 16 amps, My question is whats better 3 that say 16 amps or say 1 with 20 amps or even 22 amps?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

ah okay , my buddy has emailed me with these, and was wondering what you think? Remember i still dont understand which is better 1 22amp on a 12 volt rail or 2 or 3 rails with 16 amps on them.

1) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103937&ATT=17-103-937&CMP=OTC-d3alt1me

2)

these seem to have good amperage


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok; trying to stay focused here


the antec Sp-500 "used" to be one of our favored budget PSU units for a system at needed more than 300 watts to run and up to 400 watts

but that model was besieged by problems when antec decided to use low grade capicitors and cheap cooling fans when the temps inside the pus unit hit the 50C mark the caps would overheat and explode.

you can google search for "Antec SP-500 bad capicitors" and fasten your seat belt!  
they may have corrected that problem by now ? your call ? do you roll the dice? I wont.

on to the 12volt rail

Single 12volt rails can have all their amps on one single rail>>>> but you will find a unit with 36 amps on one single rail to be rather expensive!

20amps is the max rating for the atx standard on any multi railed PSU unit. I have not seen any that offer 20amps on a multi railed 12volt 
the best I have seen is 19amps on the 650 watt Antec Trio

you see here is how it works: 

the total amps capability of a PSU is didvided amoung numerous rails.
say for example the Antec Trio 430 watt has a combined 36amps
it will commonly have 3 rails dividign up the 36 amps

each dedicated rail supplies power to components. There will be one rail feeding the cpu and motherboard for say 16 amps

then rail #2 will have another 16amps for other devices dedicated to those conenctors

rail #3 may contain the video card connectors the video card can get its dedicated amperage from one of these 16amp rails

the most power hungry video coard with the exception of the new 8800's will not consume much more than 10amps therefore leaving an excess of 6 amps on the rail which feeds the video card

you system is not a very demanding system all all!!!! it was beign feed by a cheap 250 watt PSU almost any PSU you grab that we have linked will run circles aroudn your original unit! even the SP-500 will do that; bad caps and all!

what got the SP-500 in trougle was its price, @ $69.00 all the guys that should have had 550 & 600 watt high quality unit grabbed the Sp-500 to squeeze the lemon after they spent all their money on big name video cards and high class ram. Well these systems pushed the Sp-500 too hard & too hot

it was not up to running in 50C temps inside a computer box !! only high quality units of 550 watts and more; with 85% efficiencies can live in that atmosphere.! end of story


You must compare cost versus abilites it makes no sense to me to spend $69.00 on the Sp-500 which is 70% efficient when you can spend a like amount on the 430 watt TRIO which is 85% efficient ?

if you dont want to spend that much, like I told you; buy the OEM fortron 400 watt for $45.00 ?????????

the only bad rap the 400 watt fortron may have gotten was from lame headed mutts that tried running that unit in a system that should have been a 550 watt unit!

we all like to brag about our Cpu's, our choice of memory, our video cards & motherboards but most bone heads dont give the PSU the same priority and bragging budget! thats where Mr. Murphy comes in, and fries up all those lovely high priced gadgets.

if you really want the in's and out's >>>>> read it here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html

or you can take the "*express lane*" and just choose a unit from the "standard" desktop listing


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this is what I mean

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817194014


this unit has one single 12volt rail with 26amps for $59.00

to me; this is not a good deal when for the price of the antec Trio you can get 36amps!

and we havent even discussed the efficiencies of these units >>>> 70% vs 85%


although this unit would power your system very well, its not a good value IMHO


besides; several of our staffers have come to the conclusion that Enermax was a great quality maker, but that rep seems to have slide away from them in their quest to stay competive with the junkers of the market.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, i just want to thank you for all your info help and time. This was the hardest thing i had to do for this cpu. i guess i will go ahead an order this one here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104954
i really do appreciate your help Linderman, i may have been a pain but i just had the lack of knowledge for this necessary upgrade, and was very confusing to me. Thanks for your patience.:wink: You agree with my choice?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

edit *******



on second thought


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I got distracted by this thread title upgrading from a 250 watt PSU


I see you upgraded to a rather muscular video card 


I would NOT go for the 450 fortron
you would be pushing that unit hard!

I woulkd go with the Antec TRIO TP3 430 minimum


and if you want a larger margin of comfort the TRIO Power 550 for about $85.00


sorry; this is my final answer :laugh: 


glad I re-read the whole thread


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

cant seem to find the dimensions?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay i was about to edit my last and say"okay, i go for the trio, but spilled water on my keyboard and had to take it apart immediately and shutdown. 
thanks for double checking.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If you have a normal case the Trio 550W will fit -- is that the one you want?

Maybe we can look for a deal for you if you agree.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

yes im going with the trio, just gonna find some specs for dimmensions cuz i dunno if my Hp set up is normal. I have to go but i will be back in 2 hrs.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just pop off your side cover and give us approximate length x width x height >>>> no need to get to critical; to the nearest 1/4 inch will be fine

there are two versions really ATX (by far the most popular)

and Micro Atx >>>> which *if* I had one would make me want to change my case!


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay guys i cracked under pressure because there was none in stock, i had to make a split decision and went with one of your first choices i believe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104954

its all in, the only thing i'm noticing is a little more grinding i think? Maybe that grinding comes from somewhere else? Anyway is there somewhere to check if its okay, I dunno? Or do i just put it in and if it works it works. I went to power management in control mpanel and saw ups service is currently stopped? Just want to make sure im ok, and im not damaging anything?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no; there is nothing you need to check, the UPS part of the APM is for configuration that have an uninterputed Power Supply >>>> battery back up


I would however; download and run your manufacturers hard drive diaganostic utility (free) and check the mechanical aspect of your drive.

make sure to run the extended or full test.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

seems to have quieted down...Its cold here maybe in the middle of shipping it became cold and needed to run a minute. Okay i have Hp diagnostic assistant, is that it? I clicked but just got an empty event viewer? How do i go about doing this hardrive diagnostic?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Find out which HDD make you have and then look for it here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...s/132450-hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities.html

Download the utility and run it. 
Some are ISO image files which need to be burned to a CD and rebooted from. Some are executable files that are Diskette creators. Others are executables that run in DOS to checkup. Choose whichever you like if you have the choice.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay how can i tell what my HDD is? My side is still open from installing psu and vid card. Is it possibly what i connected my 2nd and last molex connecter too(peripheral)? 1st one went to cd/dvd.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

lets go for the express lane



download and run everest home edition (free >>>> in my favorite links / monitoring utilities)

when you run everest in system summary it should give you a make and model of hard drive >>>> western digital, seagate, maxtor etc


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also in your device manager under "disk drives"


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes if EVEREST doesn't work (its easier though)

Go into Start>Run>type: *devmgmt.msc* and enter. 
Expand "Disk drive" and the name should be given there i.e. Maxtor, Seagate, Western Digital etc.

The HDD is a rectangular component being quite weighty and dense, flat, ~1½ times as long as wide, and about an inch (or more) thick. It should normally have a schematic on it in the form of a label, mentioning size, ATA or SATA, make/model and sometimes installation notes..
Like this is a Seagate drive: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Seagate_Hard_Disk.jpg


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This thread includes info on identifying your hard disk.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...s/132450-hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities.html

Kalim is right, looking at it will tell you a lot, including interface, RPM, power info, and jumper settings.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

*hehehe, thanks everyone. Great info.*

okay, i didnt download everest but i still can if needed, as it does tell me how things are. I checked in my device manager and found this:
SAMSUNG SP0802N. So i suppose i click on the samsung hardrive link? Thanks again everyone.:wave:

oh that hp diagnostic utility is no good? I found i could right click and then click run as. But then asks which user account i want to use to run the program.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, that is a Samsung Spinpoint hard disk.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay the program isnt working? where it says select harddrive to be tested, i have 4 options. They all say unknown or none? then i hit auto detect once more and nothing, i get the same options?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

for some reason it wont let me delete this shdiag.exe from desktop?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sounds like another program has locked the drive ?????


try to remove that .exe program from the control panel


did you try running the samsung diag utility from a bootable floppy or cd-rom drive / then the test will be independant of the OS or other programs that may try to interfere


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is on Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD), so you can download that and burn it to a CD and have other utilities at your disposal.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you got the wrong diagnostic program


http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Samsung-Diagnostic-Download-1199.html


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay one moment please. Im very confused now. Please help me just get rid of the program, i was told to click it. I clicked on samsung download? Oh i didnt know if you assumed i burn cd's. I dont burn. I dont like these programs you cant get rid of. 

seems like a security issue now.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay had to go to another forum, now correct me if im wrong but i was told to download that link, which was the wrong one. then everyone disappeared.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Matt gave you the right link the first time. 
First run a system *chkdsk /f /r* by typing this in Start>Run. Agree to the prompt to start on restart and restart your system. (will take time and may seem like not responding, so keep wiating)
Then defrag your system HDD through *System Tools>Disk Defragmenter*.

Make a note of what condition they both give your HDD as.

Then download what Matt had linked to earlier again:
http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/shdiag.htm

Follow the instructions in the link to run a HDD test.
Let us know how that goes.

You're file is not deleting due to drive corruption most likely. Run these and you should be able to remove it after.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

opps :embarased 



sorry fellas"



I read this :

SpinPoint V20400 SV4084D, SV3063D, SV2042D, SV1021D, SV0761D 

SpinPoint V15300 V3064D, SV2043D, SV1532D, SV0761D 

SpinPoint V10200 SV2044D, SV1533D, SV1022D, SV0511D 

SpinPoint V9100 SV1824D, SV1363D, SV0842D, SV0431D 

Others SV2046D, SV1705D, SV1364D, SV1023D, SV0682D, SP1828D, SP1366D, SP0914D, SV1296D, SV0844D, SV0643D, SV0432D, *And other older models *


didnt see his drive number >>>>> I missed the "and all other models"


of course that;s the right diagnostic program >>>>> my bad


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hello, and sorry everyone i went on a last minute vacation. As i came back, my girlfriend said the computer has been getting lots of "Deep Throat" virus attempts. So im going to the hjt logs but will be back to reopen this thread. Thank you everyone for helping.


----------

